# Lethargic wallie



## hierodula (Jan 3, 2013)

So lately my female wahlbergii has been very lethargic. Today i was cleaning her tank and she fell from her hanging spot. She was fine, and i put her back on her spot, and she was still acting the same as the past few days. She barely moves her mandibles to eat her prey, even when i put it to her mouth, and im ruling out old age cause shes gonna be in her second month as an adult next week. Anyone know whats up? She also only laid one ooth, and she was normal a few day after laying, but lately shes been really lethargic. Help!!!


----------



## aNisip (Jan 3, 2013)

Give her some water (by straw or pipette or syringe) and raise temps a little...then give her some honey...and take a break from feeding. ..


----------



## hierodula (Jan 3, 2013)

i give her water 2x a day, and she hasnt eaten in a 3 days


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 3, 2013)

How are you giving her water? If you mist the sides of the enclosure to see if she is taking a drink, you will learn if she is dehydrated. The other thing is that if she perhaps overate at one time recently, she may be recovering from that. They do go through cycles of peppiness and lethargy in captivity, as I have observed it. The main thing is to make sure there is enough humidity and she is hydrated along with a temp of over perhaps 78 for now. If you can go into the eighties, that is even better. She will most likely be fine in a few days if she is that young.


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

i hope u r not keepin her too humid though, she could get infected


----------



## hierodula (Jan 4, 2013)

of course not, i make sure she only has enough to drink and then a little extra, enough that evaporates under an hour.


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

I only misted mine twice a month when i had them and they were fine


----------



## hierodula (Jan 4, 2013)

My house is a bit more dry though, cause we leave the heater on to keep the house room temp.


----------



## twolfe (Jan 4, 2013)

Hierodula, are there any changes since we chatted last night?


----------



## hierodula (Jan 4, 2013)

no, she just moved around a bit. Ive noticed that her legs seem to act normal (her raptorials are striking as fast as ever) however, she acts like she cant see, and she is very slow about moving. Its really weird. In the 4 years ive had mantids, ive never seen anything like this.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 5, 2013)

she moved a bit. She seems a little more responsive, but they way she is is weird. Shes holding her raptorials like a mantis about to shed, that is open and below her head. Shes not moving her mandibles at all, even though i put food to her mouth and water. Any ideas???


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2013)

hierodula said:


> she moved a bit. She seems a little more responsive, but they way she is is weird. Shes holding her raptorials like a mantis about to shed, that is open and below her head. Shes not moving her mandibles at all, even though i put food to her mouth and water. Any ideas???


I think she has something clogging her raptors or mandibles, such as honey

Ive seen ghosts do this when clogged with honey, so maybe, just maybe, if u rinse her with a spray bottle she will get better, worked for my ghosts


----------



## hierodula (Jan 6, 2013)

i havent fed her any honey since she molted, so its not that. The raptorials strike, but dont grab and hold on. Im really worried.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 6, 2013)

She is barely moving her legs, she is really weak, and is barely clinging to her branch. Im sure she is going to die.  If anyone has an adult female wahlbergii they are willing to sell it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

